# stolen



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

need help finding my wheels please, their 17x9 reversed stamped Daytons all chrome and clean as hell,with simi used vogue tires on them, the bastards only got 3 of them, any info would be great thanks for your time


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That sux and I hate to be the bad news bear but you ain't gonna see em again but you never know I guess


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 4 2009, 11:39 AM~13778634
> *need help finding my wheels please, their 17x9 reversed stamped Daytons all chrome and clean as hell,with simi used vogue tires on them, the bastards only got 3 of them,  any info would be great thanks for your time
> 
> 
> ...


I MEAN I KNOW YOU STRESSING, BUT SOME BETTER INFO MIGHT HELP, LIKE WHERE, WHAT HAPPENED, HOW DID THEY STEAL THEM????


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

hey bro no fuckin lie they may be up here in valdosta, I saw three for sale at a local spot I will ride there today and see,m when where they taken? the only thing I cant remember is if they were deep dish or standards.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

happened in Fort Lauderdale Florida, may 2nd in the a.m., and 1 tire doesn't hold and 2 of them have the gold strip starting fade on them as well, they also forgot the dayton adpaters and knock offs, f**king fagets even stole my sons mini quad and pocket bike, I work my ass off for everything I've ever owned, and to some asshole just come and take it, is bullshit, but I guess everything happens for a reason, it's ok, their have GOD to answer to later in life.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention, they broke the lock on my shead and kick it in,cuz the doors were a little off the track,f**k BSO calls me a liar,doesn't believe a dam thing I had to say, and wanted to take me to jail for trying to file a fasle police report, their useless, don't know why the old lady even bothered calling the police, protect and serve, my ass!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well I didnt have luck today but I will try again tomorow.. all I remember was seeing 3 knockoffs with vogues with a whole bunch of other shit for sale and I thought to myself it looked out of place.. that means they moved north nearly 400 miles from you if they are! :0


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm offering an reward if it makes a difference to anyone, 1000 cash!!


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

hope you find your rims. people down here got there eyes out for them.. :0


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 4 2009, 10:39 AM~13778634
> *need help finding my wheels please, their 17x9 reversed stamped Daytons all chrome and clean as hell,with simi used vogue tires on them, the bastards only got 3 of them,  any info would be great thanks for your time
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

good luck at least they didnt take the car


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH+May 4 2009, 02:51 PM~13780372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie, it should be covered by home owners insurance(hopefully you have it), so that police report # will come in handy.  

I know i'm up in chi-town but i'm always on the hunt for Daytons on craigslist and a bunch of other sites so i'll keep an eye out. Check your local pawn shops too.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

no home owners insurance either  ,all the cops wanted to do was take me to jail, and i've checke all the pawn shops around here, and been on line since this bs happen. what goes around comes around! :yessad:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

fuckin bullshit... your blood must be boiling right now... hopefully layitlow will turn up who stole your shit and then you can return the favor


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 4 2009, 10:39 AM~13778634
> *need help finding my wheels please, their 17x9 reversed stamped Daytons all chrome and clean as hell,with simi used vogue tires on them, the bastards only got 3 of them,  any info would be great thanks for your time
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT! Sorry homie!
What dumb ass would get three and not four? LMAO wow.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm hoping it'll turn up or something, but i doubt it, but then again you never know, layitlow is the best site :yes:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1121346942.html
here is some one selling 2 vogue tires in florida. :dunno: dont know if this may help.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hoe as putos be ganking too much


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 4 2009, 06:45 PM~13784205
> *well I didnt have luck today but I will try again tomorow.. all I remember was seeing 3 knockoffs with vogues with a whole bunch of other shit for sale and I thought to myself it looked out of place.. that means they moved north nearly 400 miles from you if they are! :0
> *


Ha ha you talking about the asshole trying to flip them bitches out side of hill street boose


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck bro. They are out there...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2009, 01:15 PM~13791693
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1121346942.html
> here is some one selling 2 vogue tires in florida. :dunno: dont know if this may help.
> *


and miami isn't far from his house :0


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

Ha ha you talking about the asshole trying to flip them bitches out side of hill street boose


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Call up Dayton and let them know they were stolen and to contact you if anyone uses your serial #'s


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

That sucks,Every real Dayton Ive bought and sold Ive got'n my Name engraved on the inside of the dish(where the tire is mounted) with my full name and my own serial#,Just in case...............


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 5 2009, 09:44 PM~13798657
> *That sucks,Every real Dayton Ive bought and sold Ive got'n my Name engraved on the inside of the dish(where the tire is mounted) with my full name and my own serial#,Just in case...............
> *


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Call that Guy selling the two tires.. that sounds like a goood hit.. you said two of them had gold stripping.. GOOD LUCK MAN..
SUCKS TO HEAR PEOPLE DOING THAT STUFFF>...


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i called him and meet up with him, it wasn't him.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 6 2009, 08:14 AM~13801542
> *i called him and meet up with him, it wasn't him.
> *


  Good luck on find'n them homie.


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

good luck on finding your stuff, I hope the thieves get beat down :angry:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 5 2009, 05:36 PM~13794437
> *Ha ha you talking about the asshole trying to flip them bitches out side of hill street boose
> *


yea dude thats it! you saw them to! they still there?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 6 2009, 05:56 PM~13807844
> *yea dude thats it! you saw them to! they still there?
> *


Man that place is like a fucking compton swap meet on fri and sat night


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I might have to get BIG LANCE to go out there... a white boy and a mexican might run into some trouble if we go out there :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 6 2009, 06:09 PM~13807978
> *I might have to get BIG LANCE to go out there... a white boy and a mexican might run into some trouble if we go out there :0
> *


 :no: Man i only live a few blocks from there beleive me i aint worried about none of them drunks and crack heads


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh yea thats right, you bleached out ******  I bet we can throw an 8ball into the crowd and snatch the rims and run while they mobbin :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 6 2009, 06:13 PM~13808032
> *oh yea thats right, you bleached out ******   I bet we can throw an 8ball into the crowd and snatch the rims and run while they mobbin :cheesy:
> *


Lol thats fucked up,all we got to do is get justin to roll up in the lcso cruiser and i promise the crowd will clear fast


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh yea I got his number

HEY NOSH! you got any of the serial numbers written down for these wheels?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 5 2009, 11:44 PM~13798657
> *That sucks,Every real Dayton Ive bought and sold Ive got'n my Name engraved on the inside of the dish(where the tire is mounted) with my full name and my own serial#,Just in case...............
> *


can you say depreciated in value


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 6 2009, 06:16 PM~13808065
> *oh yea I got his number
> 
> HEY  NOSH! you got any of the serial numbers written down for these wheels?
> *


yea the # you was susposed to get to me :angry:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 6 2009, 08:17 PM~13808078
> *yea the # you was susposed to get to me :angry:
> *


man your such alittel bitch hold the fuck on.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

didnt take the tire off yet been working, but the inside of the hub says (225A100) if that helps :happysad: thankyou to everyone trying to help me get them back, means alot.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 6 2009, 08:37 PM~13809824
> *didnt take the tire off yet been working, but the inside of the hub says (225A100) if that helps :happysad: thankyou to everyone trying to help me get them back, means alot.
> *


that number just shows its a dayton ,. the serial is on the face of the hub with a dayton logo.... the number is to the left of the dayton flag in the pic....


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

found my wheels today!! :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 7 2009, 03:30 PM~13816997
> *found my wheels today!! :cheesy:  uffin:
> *


more info :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 7 2009, 02:30 PM~13816997
> *found my wheels today!! :cheesy:  uffin:
> *



ya you cant just say found the wheels without some info lol


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

this news makes my day. when i sold you those wheels. i could see would enjoy them. n worked for those things.. hope you ride hard on them fuckers the next 15 years....


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 7 2009, 04:11 PM~13817419
> *more info  :uh:
> *



yea no shit I was fixing to have my popo freind scope out these wheelz! here! :0 good thing! glad you got them...


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont have them yet i gotta go their with the police tomorrow, buddy has everything but it aint gonna be easy :angry:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

as for more info,buddy is trying to sell everything all at once, and it just back to me


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0  :wow: 
wow! Keep us posted bro.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 7 2009, 09:51 PM~13820686
> *as for more info,buddy is trying to sell everything all at once, and it just back to me
> *


so your friend stole them? and was trying to sell them?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad to hear your gonna get them back but I'd like to hear more about what happened


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 8 2009, 04:30 AM~13823928
> *so your friend stole them? and was trying to sell them?
> *


is that your new ride?


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

nobody i know he's just an asshole that was watching my house and i didn't realize it till it was to late and i'm going tomorrow for the wheels with copies of prove of owners ship and what not cause he has everything in his house still.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Deal, hope you get em back.
While your at it punch that ****** in the face.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

if i can get away with i'll do alot more than that!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13832602
> *if i can get away with i'll do alot more than that!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

Dam HOMIE , you had everybody looking out for you!!! You should appreciate that shit! Next time dont let strangers watch yo stuff :uh:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

Please I don't want anyone on this site to think that I don't appreciate them looking out for me, because I do, alot, I'm still trying to get my wheels back, since the police don't wana tell me anything, and there saying I can't go to him,because I would be "infearing" with there investigation, which sucks ass, because I just my shit back already!! I do wana say thankyou to everyone who has look out for me tho, it means and says alot, so THANKYOU VERY MUCH, and I would do the same thing for anyone else.  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

GRAB THE GUAGE..... WORKS EVERYTIME....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 10 2009, 02:41 AM~13841700
> *GRAB THE GUAGE..... WORKS EVERYTIME....
> *


When i grab my sawed off bodys get hauled off


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

cut his nee caps with no pain releaver


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 10 2009, 08:59 AM~13842047
> *When i grab my sawed off bodys get hauled off
> *




:uh: 

this guy


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

:uh: i should go knock on his door and let the ***** have it :guns:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

ok so I got f**k over like always, so here are the serial numbers on them just incase they pop up anywhere, (99110123), again thankyou to everyone who looked out for me, and tried helping.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 11 2009, 07:31 AM~13850243
> *ok so I got f**k over like always, so here are the serial numbers on them just incase they pop up anywhere, (99110123), again thankyou to everyone who looked out for me, and tried helping.
> *


NO HELP FROM THE COPS?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 11 2009, 09:31 AM~13850243
> *ok so I got f**k over like always, so here are the serial numbers on them just incase they pop up anywhere, (99110123), again thankyou to everyone who looked out for me, and tried helping.
> *


I thought they had the guy that had all your stuff though :dunno:


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 11 2009, 08:31 AM~13850641
> *I thought they had the guy that had all your stuff though  :dunno:
> *


yeah thats what I thought :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

now they don't wana do nothing about it, saying i'm just pointing fingers and shit, fucking bullshit, i saw it in his back yard!! so NO help from cops, guess i lose again!!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 11 2009, 05:29 PM~13854553
> *now they don't wana do nothing about it, saying i'm just pointing fingers and shit, fucking bullshit, i saw it in his back yard!! so NO help from cops, guess i lose again!!
> *


So you can see the wheels sitting there.
Shit i'd mob up on that ass.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 11 2009, 03:29 PM~13854553
> *now they don't wana do nothing about it, saying i'm just pointing fingers and shit, fucking bullshit, i saw it in his back yard!! so NO help from cops, guess i lose again!!
> *


Go take em. whats he gonna do call the cops?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 11 2009, 06:21 PM~13855115
> *So you can see the wheels  sitting there.
> Shit i'd mob up on that ass.
> *


Hell yeah, i would have grabbed it the first second i seen it. So you just seen the wheels or the kids things too?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 7 2009, 09:51 PM~13820686
> *as for more info,buddy is trying to sell everything all at once, and it just back to me
> *


WHAT?

this topic makes no sense


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

:    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 12 2009, 01:18 AM~13859566
> *WHAT?
> 
> this topic makes no sense
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 11 2009, 11:14 PM~13859520
> *Hell yeah, i would have grabbed it the first second i seen it.  So you just seen the wheels or the kids things too?
> *


eveythings there and i plan on getting it back!! :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2009, 11:18 PM~13859566
> *WHAT?
> 
> this topic makes no sense
> *


the guy who the stuff is trying to sell everything all at once, and it just got back to me, (word of mouth), make sense now?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 7 2009, 04:30 PM~13816997
> *found my wheels today!! :cheesy:  uffin:
> *


look at the date
May 7th and you still aint got your shit :uh: 
You wait any longer and he's gonna start charging you for storage fees


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Kick down the door terminator style and unload on his ass...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 12 2009, 06:59 PM~13867979
> *look at the date
> May 7th and you still aint got your shit :uh:
> You wait any longer and he's gonna start charging you for storage fees
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that is true though.... what are you waiting for? there not gonna be there forever!


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Your one of the biggest pussies Ive seen so far on LIL.COM,If some one took my shit and I found out who did it,I would get my shit back with guns drawn......fuck the bullshit homie, Thats your shit and your just gonna sit there and do nothing.
:scrutinize: 


> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 11 2009, 03:29 PM~13854553
> *now they don't wana do nothing about it, saying i'm just pointing fingers and shit, fucking bullshit, i saw it in his back yard!! so NO help from cops, guess i lose again!!
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13871966
> *Your one of the biggest pussies Ive seen so far on LIL.COM,If some one took my shit and I found out who did it,I would get my shit back with guns drawn......fuck the bullshit homie, Thats your shit and your just gonna sit there and do nothing.
> :scrutinize:
> *


x2 , i allready had to do some things like that when my lac got stolen , bullshit cops didnt want to do dick..... i broke in his shit and took my ride back.......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13871966
> *Your one of the biggest pussies Ive seen so far on LIL.COM,If some one took my shit and I found out who did it,I would get my shit back with guns drawn......fuck the bullshit homie, Thats your shit and your just gonna sit there and do nothing.
> :scrutinize:
> *


Yall going to get this ***** all pumped up on some tough guy shit and hes going to go over there and get his ass whooopppeed :roflmao:


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 13 2009, 02:46 PM~13875815
> *Yall going to get this ***** all pumped up on some tough guy shit and hes going to go over there and get his ass whooopppeed :roflmao:
> *


LMMFAO :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 13 2009, 07:02 AM~13871966
> *Your one of the biggest pussies Ive seen so far on LIL.COM,If some one took my shit and I found out who did it,I would get my shit back with guns drawn......fuck the bullshit homie, Thats your shit and your just gonna sit there and do nothing.
> :scrutinize:
> *



thats ur fucking opinion, smart people plan shit out before they act out and get locked the fuck up over stolen shit, i've got a family to fucking provide for, he'll get delt with one way or another!!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 13 2009, 02:46 PM~13875815
> *Yall going to get this ***** all pumped up on some tough guy shit and hes going to go over there and get his ass whooopppeed :roflmao:
> *



not getting pumped up over shit talking either homeboy!!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

and if i do anything right now, the fucking cops already said they would take me away for getting my own fucking shit back!! so it's fucking pointless to do anything about right fucking now, so if anyones gotta better idea, feel free to express your self, can't pay the bills being locked up....


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13877732
> *and if i do anything right now, the fucking cops already said they would take me away for getting my own fucking shit back!! so it's fucking pointless to do anything about right fucking now, so if anyones gotta better idea, feel free to express your self, can't pay the bills being locked up....
> *


 REMBER HOMIE REAL BAD BOYS MOVE IN SILENCE, I DONT BLAIM U FOR NOT TALKING ABOUT WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO THAT MOTHERF*CKER , JUST KEEP IT LOW FOR NOW & HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS?!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@May 13 2009, 06:19 PM~13877889
> *REMBER HOMIE REAL BAD BOYS MOVE IN SILENCE, I DONT BLAIM U FOR NOT TALKING ABOUT WHAT YOUR GOING TO DO THAT MOTHERF*CKER , JUST KEEP IT LOW FOR NOW & HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS?!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13877732
> *and if i do anything right now, the fucking cops already said they would take me away for getting my own fucking shit back!!*


i call bullshit , if he stole them from you and they wouldnt give them back , what the fuck makes you think they are gonna do shit to you if there in your possition? it appears neithr one of you can prove ownership at this point.....


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2009, 06:22 PM~13877929
> *i call bullshit , if he stole them from you and they wouldnt give them back , what the fuck makes you think they are gonna do shit to you if there in your possition? it appears neithr one of you can prove ownership at this point.....
> *



you can call it what you want, i've got the fouth wheel, he only got three of them and i've got the bill of sale with seiral numbers aswell, the cops are the ones bull shitting around, i'll get my fucking shit back, with or without there help, more so without there lazy asses!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 06:33 PM~13878069
> *you can call it what you want, i've got the fouth wheel, he only got three of them and i've got the bill of sale with seiral numbers aswell, the cops are the ones bull shitting around, i'll get my fucking shit back, with or without there help, more so without there lazy asses!!
> *


if you have the serials then you need to call a sherriff if the local cops wont help you. somethign dont add up thats all im saying.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2009, 08:23 PM~13878766
> *if you have the serials then you need to call a sherriff if the local cops wont help you. somethign dont add up thats all im saying.....
> *


x2


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13877732
> *and if i do anything right now, the fucking cops already said they would take me away for getting my own fucking shit back!! so it's fucking pointless to do anything about right fucking now, so if anyones gotta better idea, feel free to express your self, can't pay the bills being locked up....
> *


Right him a stern letter describing how angry you are that he stole your rims, and stick it in a bottle. Then light that bitch and throw it through his window.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 13 2009, 07:23 PM~13878766
> *if you have the serials then you need to call a sherriff if the local cops wont help you. somethign dont add up thats all im saying.....
> *



it was a sheriff that came to my house and i went to the station and spoke to the superviser and all they said was "we'll look into it ", another word for saying it'll get put aside and forgotten about, so i'll just do something about in time, just gotta be smart about it is all i'm saying, got kids and they come first!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 08:06 PM~13879267
> *it was a sheriff that came to my house and i went to the station and spoke to the superviser and all they said was "we'll look into it ", another word for saying it'll get put aside and forgotten about, so i'll just do something about in time, just gotta be smart about it is all i'm saying, got kids and they come first!!!
> *


:uh: What I wanna know is why the fuck did you call the law in the first place,pussy.......................whats your address so I can go steal your lady.... :biggrin: the mod needs to move this thread to OT.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

well i tell u what fuck the wheels take care of the family take the lost next time lock your shit up better homie thats what i would do let carma handle this one and yes it will handle it o yeah fuck the police


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 13 2009, 08:28 PM~13879576
> *:uh: What I wanna know is why the fuck did you call the law in the first place,pussy.......................whats your address so I can go steal your lady.... :biggrin: the mod needs to move this thread to OT.
> *



i didn't call the law *****, the old lady did, don't like my topic, stay the fuck out of it then!!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@May 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13879645
> *well i tell u what fuck the wheels take care of the family take the lost next time lock your shit up better homie thats what i would do let carma handle this one and yes it will handle it o yeah fuck the police
> *



carma takes to long, but does come around


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## N.O.64Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 4 2009, 11:39 AM~13778634
> *need help finding my wheels please, their 17x9 reversed stamped Daytons all chrome and clean as hell,with simi used vogue tires on them, the bastards only got 3 of them,  any info would be great thanks for your time
> 
> 
> ...


good luck homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Just roll over to the guys house and take your shit back, simple as that.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 08:59 PM~13877684
> *thats ur fucking opinion, smart people plan shit out before they act out and get locked the fuck up over stolen shit, i've got a family to fucking provide for, he'll get delt with one way or another!!
> *


you're right about that, but your shit may be long gone by the time you do something.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@May 17 2009, 12:32 AM~13910254
> *you're right about that, but your shit may be long gone by the time you do something.
> *



your right, it's probably already gone, but doesn't mean i'll forget it ever happened, besides he has nice things right too, for now!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I cant believe I read all six pages of this bullshit :banghead:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsdown: 



what a fuckin pussy...............I have a family to provide for aswell, and I'll would be the first one to say "don't do no dumb shit and get locked up".....but......come on homie......your sons toys are sitting right there on the other side of the fence......


go in that mutha fucka like a fuckin MAN and take your sons stuff back......you said you going to reward $1,000 ? well give it to your biggest homboy to watch your back :machinegun: while you carry everything out of this guys yard.


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

if you know where its at and know who stole it roll over there with your homies and knock on the door and confront the people about it...they know they stole it and know it doesnt belong to them, when they see you mean business they will hand it over....or shit will get ugly...its happend to me before house got robbed so i hit the streets....there is always a snitch...13 year old boy told me everything who had the stuff where it was at all the stuff was in 4 houses right down the road...so i paid the kid 20 bucks got a couple of the homies and ransacked there place...they cooperated too handed the shit right back over...we did flash a gun or two though dont get me wrong...but hell we got are shit back!! NO BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 17 2009, 09:28 AM~13911431
> *your right, it's probably already gone, but doesn't mean i'll forget it ever happened, besides he has nice things right too, for now!!
> *


you should change your avi "Self Made" to "$elf Made Pussy"....... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 
wow


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13914523
> *:0
> wow
> *


whut up Big-J!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how do we know you didnt steal that one rim?


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 18 2009, 01:51 AM~13917456
> *how do we know you didnt steal that one rim?
> *



cause he said he got the papers for them


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 18 2009, 06:21 AM~13917965
> *cause he said he got the papers for them
> *


so he stole the paper too


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13915808
> *whut up Big-J!!!!
> *


waaz Goood Daniel D?u still got dat wagon 4 sale? :dunno:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 17 2009, 05:41 PM~13914092
> *you should change your avi "Self Made" to "$elf Made Pussy"....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


eat a dick ***** :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 17 2009, 12:24 AM~13910228
> *Just roll over to the guys house and take your shit back, simple as that.
> *



already did, that shit got ugly for nothing, he called the law and he moved the stuff already, tried explaning it and still nothing from the cops just they wanted to arrest me for trespassing


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 18 2009, 12:05 PM~13921268
> *waaz Goood Daniel D?u still got dat wagon 4 sale? :dunno:
> *


Oh you didnt hear.......


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13913303
> *:thumbsdown:
> what a fuckin pussy...............I have a family to provide for aswell, and I'll would be the first one to say "don't do no dumb shit and get locked up".....but......come on homie......your sons toys are sitting right there on the other side of the fence......
> go in that mutha fucka like a fuckin MAN and take your sons stuff back......you said you going to reward $1,000 ? well give it to your biggest homboy to watch your back  :machinegun: while you carry everything out of this guys yard.
> *


yea you can eat a dick too *****, saying i ain't no fucking man, you don't even know me!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

you know i wasn't even trying to fight with anybody on this site, but it's whatever, already did what i had to do timing is everything, and was trying to do the shit right the first fucking time.


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nosh, Good luck w/ everything, I gotta hand it to you for putting your family first and trying to do it "the Right Way or Legal Way" first. Now its at the point where you gotta do what you gotta do. If you live in that area, Im sure you know a few people that will gladly go get your stuff back and probably for less than your offering for a reward. I'm from Miami originally an know how it is there,and my Cousin lives in Sunrise and I'm sure he knows a few people in that area that would do it.

And to DanielDucati, I don't know either one of you at all, But your really Going about this all wrong, Nosh is going through shit and hard times and all your doing is trying to hate on him and make things worse. Its real easy If you dont like the topic just dont read it. There is no reason for all the hate and bullshit. We all need to be on here helping and supporting each other. I got nothing against you, but just realize he has a family and kids to worry about and going over there and getting blasted aint going to help shit.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13926793
> *Nosh, Good luck w/ everything, I gotta hand it to you for putting your family first and trying to do it "the Right Way or Legal Way" first. Now its at the point where you gotta do what you gotta do.  If you live in that area, Im sure you know a few people that will gladly go get your stuff back and probably for less than your offering for a reward.  I'm from Miami originally an know how it is there,and my Cousin lives in Sunrise and I'm sure he knows a few people in that area that would do it.
> 
> And to DanielDucati, I don't know either one of you at all, But your really Going about this all wrong, Nosh is going through shit and hard times and all your doing is trying to hate on him and make things worse.  Its real easy If you dont like the topic just dont read it.  There is no reason for all the hate and bullshit.  We all need to be on here helping and supporting each other.  I got nothing against you, but just realize he has a family and kids to worry about and going over there and getting blasted aint going to help shit.
> *


i tried the legal way, it just doesn't work, you have no fucking idea what the fuck i'm going thru right now, my daughter just passed away, only 4 months old, after this bullshit fucking happened, yeah so i've got alot on my mind, so sorry i didn't just go to the kids house right off the bat right after it happened, but i did go there, shit got ugly, he called the law, they told me to leave or go to jail for tresspassing. even after i explained myself to them! they didn't care, so fuck it, he knows where i live, and now i know where he lives too! i might not get it back but i ain't stopping till i do!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13913303
> *:thumbsdown:
> what a fuckin pussy...............I have a family to provide for aswell, and I'll would be the first one to say "don't do no dumb shit and get locked up".....but......come on homie......your sons toys are sitting right there on the other side of the fence......
> go in that mutha fucka like a fuckin MAN and take your sons stuff back......  you said you going to reward $1,000 ? well give it to your biggest homboy to watch your back  :machinegun: while you carry everything out of this guys yard.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn you weren't playing ha...... check with ravenswood they might have tried to sell the wheels to them


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

ok will do thanks homie! uffin:


----------



## groundedelegance (Nov 22, 2007)

:loco: Bro with that $1000.00 reward money go get a brand new set! Face it you aint getting ur shit back..... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groundedelegance_@May 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13929163
> *:loco: Bro with that $1000.00 reward money go get a brand new set! Face it you aint getting ur shit back..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: 
called dayton they want 375 a tire plus rim and shipping, way more than a $1,000 bucks, and it was for everything, not just the wheels, might as well juet get with the program and get some used 24's with skinnies like everybody else. :angry:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 18 2009, 07:46 PM~13926436
> *Oh you didnt hear.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh Daaaaam!  :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 18 2009, 08:09 PM~13926793
> *Nosh, Good luck w/ everything, I gotta hand it to you for putting your family first and trying to do it "the Right Way or Legal Way" first. Now its at the point where you gotta do what you gotta do.  If you live in that area, Im sure you know a few people that will gladly go get your stuff back and probably for less than your offering for a reward.  I'm from Miami originally an know how it is there,and my Cousin lives in Sunrise and I'm sure he knows a few people in that area that would do it.
> 
> And to DanielDucati, I don't know either one of you at all, But your really Going about this all wrong, Nosh is going through shit and hard times and all your doing is trying to hate on him and make things worse.  Its real easy If you dont like the topic just dont read it.  There is no reason for all the hate and bullshit.  We all need to be on here helping and supporting each other.  I got nothing against you, but just realize he has a family and kids to worry about and going over there and getting blasted aint going to help shit.
> *


 :uh: 
The same thing happened to one of my uso's a few years back,and he came to me for help,and we all have families to provide for ,but guess what we went to them mutherfuckers house with guns drawn and the dude ended up giving the shit back plus some paper,so you cant tell me shit about how were going about it wrong,the mutherfuckers that stole know they were in the wrong and the police really dont give a shit about stolen property cases.Some times you just gotta take shit into your own hands when there's no where to turn,or chalk it up like that foolio Nosh...........either way I dont feel bad for Nosh because he knew where his shit was and didnt do anything physically about it to recover "his property"but call the law,which didnt work,and even after he offered 1g for someone to help him and no one did goes to show what type of person he is.What ever that may be.I got love for all my uso's and lowriders,But to come on layitlow.com and want sympathy from fellow riders is pointless especially knowing where your property is and not do anything about it tells you something about that person. :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 19 2009, 07:33 AM~13931678
> *:uh:
> The same thing happened to one of my uso's a few years back,and he came to me for help,and we all have families to provide for ,but guess what we went to them mutherfuckers house with guns drawn and the dude ended up giving the shit back plus some paper,so you cant tell me shit about how were going about it wrong,the mutherfuckers that stole know they were in the wrong and the police really dont give a shit about stolen property cases.Some times you just gotta take shit into your own hands when there's no where to turn,or chalk it up like that foolio Nosh...........either way I dont feel bad for Nosh because he knew where his shit was and didnt do anything physically about it to recover "his property"but call the law,which didnt work,and even after he offered 1g for someone to help him and no one did goes to show what type of person he is.What ever that may be.I got love for all my uso's and lowriders,But to come on layitlow.com and want sympathy from fellow riders is pointless especially knowing where your property is and not do anything about it tells you something about that person. :biggrin:
> *



I didn't ask for your sympathy, I'm glad you don't feel bad, I wasn't asking you too, apparently you can't fucking read either dumb ass, let's see you have a kid that dies on you at 4 months old after your house gets rob, and tell me your just gonna go over with you fucking guns drawn trying to get back your stuff, and trying to explain myself to somebody like you is completely fucking pointless, so again if you didn't like the topic just don't read it, enough said!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

We are totally 2 different people and dont assume something about a person just cuz you arent willing to do it.


> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13932351
> *I didn't ask for your sympathy, I'm glad you don't feel bad, I wasn't asking you too, apparently you can't fucking read either dumb ass, let's see you have a kid that dies on you at 4 months old after your house gets rob, and tell me your just gonna go over with you fucking guns drawn trying to get back your stuff, and trying to explain myself to somebody like you is completely fucking pointless, so again if you didn't like the topic just don't read it, enough said!!!
> *


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 19 2009, 10:18 AM~13933423
> *We are totally 2 different people and dont assume something about a person just cuz you arent willing to do it.
> *


you should take your own advice already.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 19 2009, 02:53 PM~13936869
> *you should take your own advice already.
> *


You should go make some friends,lord knows you dont have any..... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13926436
> *Oh you didnt hear.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rim


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13927055
> *i tried the legal way, it just doesn't work, you have no fucking idea what the fuck i'm going thru right now, my daughter just passed away, only 4 months old, after this bullshit fucking happened, yeah so i've got alot on my mind, so sorry i didn't just go to the kids house right off the bat right after it happened, but i did go there, shit got ugly, he called the law, they told me to leave or go to jail for tresspassing. even after i explained myself to them! they didn't care, so fuck it, he knows where i live, and now i know where he lives too! i might not get it back but i ain't stopping till i do!!
> *


hey bro i am sorry to hear about your daughter. my regards go to you and your family. you definitly need your focus on the homefront fuck some wheels.
:angel:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 19 2009, 03:03 PM~13937005
> *You should go make some friends,lord knows you dont have any..... :biggrin:
> *


you should go get a life, lord knows you ain't got one :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@May 19 2009, 07:04 PM~13939749
> *hey bro i am sorry to hear about your daughter. my regards go to you and your family. you definitly need your focus on the homefront fuck some wheels.
> :angel:
> *



thanks homie, but i'm still working on getting them back, I got my sons mini quad back today :biggrin: he couldn't be happier


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 19 2009, 07:16 PM~13939885
> *you should go get a life, lord knows you ain't got one :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Reeeeaaaal original ,Did you make that up yourself like you made up this topic about someone taking your pawn shop shit.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 19 2009, 10:19 PM~13942325
> *:uh:  Reeeeaaaal original  ,Did you make that up yourself like you made up this topic about someone taking your pawn shop shit.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's about as original as your fake ass life you live 24/7 365, you should just change your screen name to HATER, cause you can't seem to get enough of this topic!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 08:24 AM~13945246
> *it's about as original as your fake ass life you live 24/7 365, you should just change your screen name to HATER, cause you can't seem to get enough of this topic!!
> *


Like" $elf made pussy"?
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 08:31 AM~13945299
> *Like" $elf made pussy"?
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah i think that'll work just fine for you and it fits the bill just right "PUSSY" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 08:36 AM~13945358
> *yeah i think that'll work just fine for you and it fits the bill just right "PUSSY" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


$elf Made Pussy!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 08:40 AM~13945413
> *$elf Made Pussy!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam you still like this topic huh "PUSSY" :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 08:46 AM~13945483
> *dam you still like this topic huh "PUSSY" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


You probably go coo-coo for cock like your avi pic,huh?bahaaaahaaaabahhhh...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 08:50 AM~13945527
> *You probably go coo-coo for cock like your avi pic,huh?bahaaaahaaaabahhhh...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



only a cock sucker would say something like that, why don't you just stay trapped in the closet like R-Kelly, but don't be like Micheal and play with little boys in your hood, wouldn't wana see your ass on the 10 o'clock news *****, keep your hating ass comments to yourself!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

just look at your avi pic..... :biggrin: thats all I got to say.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 09:01 AM~13945662
> *just look at your avi pic..... :biggrin: thats all I got to say....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah and your point be?  NOTHING :biggrin: you get a big :thumbsdown: with your fake ass life!


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

dammt. i got plenty sets of rims cheep if u just wanna reload and say fuck it. got some asanti 1 pice 22's n tires for 500 fit your shit. i got some bullshit wires too cheep. just get some new rims. if your not gonna/want to get violent move on..


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@May 20 2009, 09:18 AM~13945885
> *dammt. i got plenty sets of rims cheep if u just wanna reload and say fuck it.  got some asanti 1 pice 22's n tires for 500 fit your shit. i got some bullshit wires too cheep.  just get some new rims. if your not gonna/want to get violent move on..
> *


dam it man i've trying to get a hold of you for weeks, whats up then. you got my number so hit me up!! :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 09:07 AM~13945726
> *yeah and your point be?   NOTHING  :biggrin: you get a big  :thumbsdown: with your fake ass life!
> *


Im a real street rider,UCE since 1997, What the fuck is you on,I drive a lowrider and hit switches every day(literally),Your just a wannabe and thats all your ever be.The truth is in your topic ,and even that smells like vagina.Go create another "Cry Me A River" Topic......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13946446
> *Im a real street rider,UCE since 1997, What the fuck is you on,I drive a lowrider and hit switches every day(literally),Your just a wannabe and thats all your ever be.The truth is in your topic ,and even that smells like vagina.Go create another "Cry Me A River" Topic......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pushing your model cars and hitting the switches on them around your house dosen't mean you are driving it (literally), that would be your upper lip you would be smelling after eating your dogs pussy for a whole day, and I've built lowriders for a living, and not models either, so what the fuck have you built? Now go and run along and cry yourself a river while listen to your song, and stay outta the topic if you don't like it Mr. cry me a river!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 12:07 PM~13947576
> *Pushing your model cars and hitting the switches on them around your house dosen't mean you are driving it (literally), that would be your upper lip you would be smelling after eating your dogs pussy for a whole day, and I've built lowriders for a living, and not models either, so what the fuck have you built? Now go and run along and cry yourself a river while listen to your song, and stay outta the topic if you don't like it Mr. cry me a river!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: I see you cant come up with your own material so Im gonna leave it at that,but you should head over to off topic in the next few hours,its gonna be interesting............also its good to know your self concious about your avi pic,since you changed "The coo-coo for cock monster"....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 12:28 PM~13947730
> *:uh: I see you cant come up with your own material so Im gonna leave it at that,but you should head over to off topic in the next few hours,its gonna be interesting............also its good to know your self concious about your avi pic,since you changed "The coo-coo for cock monster".......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And I see your still stuck on the my cock! :0 again :biggrin: grow up!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

"Nosh" aka "The $elf Made Pussy Coo-Coo For Cock Monster!!!!!!!!!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: That shit is classic! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13946446
> *Im a real street rider,UCE since 1997, What the fuck is you on,I drive a lowrider and hit switches every day(literally),Your just a wannabe and thats all your ever be.The truth is in your topic ,and even that smells like vagina.Go create another "Cry Me A River" Topic......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CANT KEEP AN OG UCE MEMBER DOWN!!!!!!!!!
U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 12:47 PM~13947937
> *"Nosh" aka "The $elf Made Pussy Coo-Coo For Cock Monster!!!!!!!!!!"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: That shit is classic!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP and your still stuck on my cock too  :twak: :thumbsup: to you :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 20 2009, 01:02 PM~13948080
> *CANT KEEP AN OG UCE MEMBER DOWN!!!!!!!!!
> U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what are you talking about? I'm sure he's down on his knees now, going crazy over some monster cock gay porn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 01:19 PM~13948254
> *YUP and your still stuck on my cock too   :twak:  :thumbsup: to you  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: Im over here cuz I see a straight up and down loose lip pussy,and thats what you really are,There's No sugar coating it -No additives added to it,No Monosodium Glutame in it.....aaallllllll pussy!How can a grown ass man like your self get took like you did,and know where your shit is and not recover it,you may say this and that about the reason why you didnt go over there,but we all know your one big ass scared pussy!It just boggles the mind but at the same time its entertaining,and Im entertained.This is the only reason why Im even paying attention to your purple rain ass hat topic.You aint even got a leg to stand on, let alone a back bone to support it......Deep down in your heart you know your just that,1 big ass pussy!!!!!...... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13949169
> *:nono: Im over here cuz I see a straight up and down loose lip pussy,and thats what you really are,There's No sugar coating it -No additives added to it,No Monosodium Glutame in it.....aaallllllll pussy!How can a grown ass man like your self get took like you did,and know where your shit is and not recover it,you may say this and that about the reason why you didnt go over there,but we all know your one big ass scared pussy!It just boggles the mind but at the same time its entertaining,and Im entertained.This is the only reason why Im even paying attention to your purple rain ass hat topic.You aint even got a leg to stand on, let alone a back bone to support it......Deep down in your heart you know your just that,1 big ass pussy!!!!!...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And i see you still running you cock sucking mouth, I've got your pussy right here


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

All your doing is running your mouth, about something you don't even know about obviously, and your speaking like a bitch *****, yet you wana sit there and call me names like this shits gonna hurt me or something, keep reading the topic fuck boy, doesn't bother me that you ain't got no life, you can say what you wana say, I don't give a fuck, thinking like your better than me, when your clearly not, so go back to jerking off to she-males with your dildo up your ass!! Oh yeah FUCK boy i've got my sons shit back too bitch boy!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 20 2009, 04:09 PM~13950010
> *All your doing is running your mouth, about something you don't even know about obviously,  and your speaking like a bitch *****, yet you wana sit there and call me names like this shits gonna hurt me or something, keep reading the topic fuck boy, doesn't bother me that you ain't got no life, you can say what you wana say, I don't give a fuck, thinking like your better than me, when your clearly not, so go back to jerking off to she-males with your dildo up your ass!! Oh yeah FUCK boy i've got my sons shit back too bitch boy!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cuz the shit was never stolen,ahhhhhhhhaaa lol,bhaahabahhhhhhaaaaa, :roflmao: I knew you made all that shit up just for attention,you bad little attention whore....... :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13952001
> *cuz the shit was never stolen,ahhhhhhhhaaa lol,bhaahabahhhhhhaaaaa, :roflmao:  I knew you made all that shit up just for attention,you bad little attention whore....... :biggrin:
> *


you deserve a hugh :buttkick: :loco: you just don't know when to stop running your mouth about something you don't even know about :rant: but i guess some idioits never learn when to quit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nosh just keep your head up you just running threw some bad times right now and violence never really fixes anything you'll just get arrested or killed . you got a family to think about first before anything else material things you can replace i know it really sucks bro but that's life . 

on another note to tell you the truth you should've never started this thread cause most of this dudes don't even live in florida and for sure not raggedy ass hollywood or dania .


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that needs to go on the vogue fest if is not already in there ...... :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 13 2009, 01:46 PM~13875815
> *Yall going to get this ***** all pumped up on some tough guy shit and hes going to go over there and get his ass whooopppeed :roflmao:
> *


lmao!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 09:50 PM~13965056
> *lmao!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 20 2009, 04:34 PM~13949169
> *:nono: Im over here cuz I see a straight up and down loose lip pussy,and thats what you really are,There's No sugar coating it -No additives added to it,No Monosodium Glutame in it.....aaallllllll pussy!How can a grown ass man like your self get took like you did,and know where your shit is and not recover it,you may say this and that about the reason why you didnt go over there,but we all know your one big ass scared pussy!It just boggles the mind but at the same time its entertaining,and Im entertained.This is the only reason why Im even paying attention to your purple rain ass hat topic.You aint even got a leg to stand on, let alone a back bone to support it......Deep down in your heart you know your just that,1 big ass pussy!!!!!...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

shit sucks, homie you gotta roll up to his crib gunz blazin :guns:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Jun 9 2009, 07:15 PM~14142603
> *shit sucks, homie you gotta roll up to his crib gunz blazin :guns:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

Wtf? Ur story doesnt add up. why didn't you just check the serial number on the three rims u found.. and if he had ur boys toys.. then wouldn't it be obvious to the cops that it was ur shit? sorry 2 hear about ur daughter though thats sum fucked up shit. but you shouldn't let anybody screw you over like that man.... and no im not saying go over there gunz blazin.. cuz guns are 4 ******* that are afraid to get down like real men... and MOST pple on here probably don't even have gunz (just trying to sound tough and gangster like, giving lowriders a bad rap.. )... all u gotta do is ask the guy if u can see the rims serial number and that will squash it.. if it aint urs then it aint urs.. if it is then get them back. One way or another. .. Its stupid how you started this topic to get help and ended up shittalking for like the last 6 pages. you found the person that stole ur rims but weren't able to get it back.. so what , big deal. Shit happens. the only thing i would recommend would be to get even with that motherfuckeR. Revenge will make you feel a shitload better maybe even forget about the rims..


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

clean azz truck


----------

